# Garden Peat Moss in Aquarium?



## BOUGIEPROJECTS (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi All  

I was just wondering, if I added Peat Moss bought from a garden center - would this be a good idea to control ph etc .... or am i just looking for trouble? 

I heard great things about using Garden Peat Moss in your filter, to soften water - but by adding it directly into the tank - would that not help with spawning? 

Has anyone experimented with this? Peat Moss sold at my local Petshop - runs $10 for this itty bit = but i can buy a large bad at a local garden center for next to nothing. 

Thanks All


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 22, 2009)

I think if its straight sphagnum peat moss without anything else added it should be fine. Itll lower your ph, though to what degree I dont know so youll have to do some experimenting and monitoring, and itll turn your water to a light tea color.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

If you're looking to lower it to something specific, then peat moss would be the way to go (with monitoring of course). But if you're just looking to lower it in general, I prefer adding driftwood. It makes a nice piece of decor in the tank and is great for attaching plants. But you should stay away from grapewood and anything light in color. Malaysian driftwood is the best.


----------

